# New Accucraft Product Update



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks like Accucraft has put up a new detailed listing of presently available and future models - with prices and current quantities: http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?show_aux_page=18 A couple of interesting observations from that and from Fred's comments to me gat the Narrow Gauge Convention. First is that the SP 8 & 9 are apparently already in low stock - whatever that means. The PRR T-1 is now not due until some undefined time in 2012; the D&RGW T-12 is due in the second qtr of 2012. There is no mention of the M1a or the J. And if one can take Fred's comments at face value, they are disappointed in the sales of EBT


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Doesn't bode well for future EBT locos from ACC. 
Well, it took them 4 years to get 20 reservations for #12, then they go and make 65 of them! Given that, how fast would _you_ expect them to sell??? Perhaps 65 was the minimum production run they could do and still be cost effective. I don't know. But it's their money--if they don't think they've got the interest to make it back, there's no shame in going to the folks who paid their deposits and saying "look, it's just not cost effective for us right now, so here's your deposit back. Sorry 'bout that." 

Don't get me wrong--I'm pleased as punch that they did this loco, but I'd hate to think they did so at the expense of the company. I think once more folks get their mikados out to steam-ups and others can see them operate, that will generate some more interest in the loco. 

I don't expect Accucraft to do another EBT loco; I think we've seen the last EBT product from them (as much as I think the steel box car would sell well). I'm more conerned about how the other manufacturers read the sales of this loco and use that as a gauge for future products. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ross
I am glad I do not have to get on the waiting list...now,if the did the early version #610


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe Fred should of build the EBT 12 in 1:29 then he woudl of sold them all out to all his 1:29 buddies..


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Charles, I put my reservation for the J in last week but since there is no part number yet, it's not official yet. Cliff says they have about four or five other so far. Hopefully those will come in when the part number is assigned. Cliff confirmed that the engineering is done but the prototype is not done yet. 

For me the sad part is that it doesn't appear that anybody is planning to make a matching set of passenger cars. I'm really envious of that set you got from Leech. I have made up a set of C&O coaches from some MTH SF cars to go with my Kanawha. Hope I don't have to do that again. 

Regards, 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry if this topic has been beaten to death elsewhere, but on the subject of prototypes for ACC or Aster: How much interest is there in a generic USRA consolidation? I'm looking for an early 20th century branch-line engine. Not a cute old-timer that looks like it came straight out of a Western movie, not something with a whaleback tender or that screams "Colorado narrow gauge," and not a mainline behemoth. It's frustrating to me that most of what's on the market is pitched to one or another "niche." The Aster USRA mike is a notable exception, and I am tempted to get one (disregarding the fact that it wont take the curves on my RR







), but something a bit smaller would be more attractive to me. Branch line, rather than main line. Although I've gone over to the dark side from my roots as a sparkie, I still have a ground-level layout with an era and a locale - rural New England, early 20th century. There aint much out there. I suppose in another 100 years, early 20th century stuff will be as old, proportionately, as the Reno is today. But how about during my lifetime?


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I love the look of the EBT 12 with its big drivers and coal tender. I would like to see more like it but smaller. A consolidation, mogul or American in 1:32 or 1:29 would be neat! Richard has noted that perhaps a Baldwin standard engine might be better than a USRA I cannot say either way. I do agree whole-heartedly with Dr. J that many of us cannot run (or afford) the super power engines and being east coasters get tired of seeing all the SP stuff (8 of 11 offerings in 1:32) and Colorado narrow gauge. EBT 12 is a breath of fresh air! 

By the way, If you are into logging engines, you need an unlettered version of the EBT 12 for your heavy, long distance hauls! Sister engines abounded in the woods of California, Oregon and Washington hauling long strings of logs to market.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys,

So the upcoming Accucraft SP M-6 2-6-0 doesn't meet these requirements? I know it has a Vandy tender.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

I can certainly sympathize with personal wishes -- I have some of my own -- but the manufacturers have to focus on models they believe have "home run" potential. By this I mean that the engine they select for reproduction needs to be well known around the world to maximize sales potential. This is especially true for Aster locomotives because the manufacturing process in Japan is so expensive that run sizes have to be large or the cost per unit becomes excessive. This is the driving reason why most Aster models are of larger prototypes: production costs are almost the same for smaller models so the final sales price is out of line with the actual product. Who would like to pay $5,000 or more for a small consolidation? Unlike Aster, Accucraft has cost advantages that let them cover their costs with much smaller runs. Nevertheless, smaller generic models will be unlikely to have enough appeal to a sufficient number of buyers to entice even Accucraft to undertake their manufacture. 

Now having said all this, I would like to remind interested parties that a number of years ago, Aster made a 2-8-0 model of a JNR locomotive called the 9600. Last time I checked they were still available in the standard version. These engines are alcohol fired, have drain cocks, blower, axle pump and even a whistle, and they look enough like American prototypes to offer the talented kit-basher an ideal opportunity to have a small consolidation in their roundhouse. I have one and it is a nice running model. 

Check it out. It could be your only opportunity to have a small consol! 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RP3 on 15 Sep 2011 01:37 PM 
I can certainly sympathize with personal wishes -- I have some of my own -- but the manufacturers have to focus on models they believe have "home run" potential. By this I mean that the engine they select for reproduction needs to be well known around the world to maximize sales potential. This is especially true for Aster locomotives because the manufacturing process in Japan is so expensive that run sizes have to be large or the cost per unit becomes excessive. This is the driving reason why most Aster models are of larger prototypes: production costs are almost the same for smaller models so the final sales price is out of line with the actual product. Who would like to pay $5,000 or more for a small consolidation? Unlike Aster, Accucraft has cost advantages that let them cover their costs with much smaller runs. Nevertheless, smaller generic models will be unlikely to have enough appeal to a sufficient number of buyers to entice even Accucraft to undertake their manufacture. 

Now having said all this, I would like to remind interested parties that a number of years ago, Aster made a 2-8-0 model of a JNR locomotive called the 9600. Last time I checked they were still available in the standard version. These engines are alcohol fired, have drain cocks, blower, axle pump and even a whistle, and they look enough like American prototypes to offer the talented kit-basher an ideal opportunity to have a small consolidation in their roundhouse. I have one and it is a nice running model. 

Check it out. It could be your only opportunity to have a small consol! 

Ross Schlabach Here is the locomotive that Ross spoke about for a conversion:


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting the picture Charles. Now that folks can see the locomotive, they can see that -- aside from the three axle tender -- the model has a Western flavor to it. Lose the walkover ladder, rework the pilot and smokebox door, and change the tender to something like Bettendorf trucks and you have a nice backwater consolidation. Or you could make a dummy Elesco feed water heater out of a piece of brass tubing, mount it on top of the smokebox front with a little JB Weld, add some piping and a front mounted bell and you'd have something that was starting to look like it just steamed out of Georgia peanut country. You get the idea.

I realize this type of conversion is not for everybody, but a lot of the changes can be done with some drills/taps, a file, and a few parts -- plus a bit of paint. Heck, if I can make a Berkshire into a Kanawha, the talented folks on this forum can handle this project. Or you can just use it as it is. Let your imagination run wild! Gosh, if the sidewinder Shay crowd can do it with some of their wild kit bashes, so can mainline steamers! You just have to be willing to drill a few holes in an Aster. It's not that hard after you forget about the price of the kit.

Ross Schlabach 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi, Shay Gear Head:

Yes, the Accucraft SP M-6 2-6-0 is darn close to a B&M unit, except for the vanderbilt tender: 
http://sites.google.com/site/bostonandmainerailroad/home/boston-maine-steam-locomotives/b-m-class-c-d-and-e

The SP NG Slim Princess' whaleback is a shell that lifts off, easily replaceable with a rectangular tender. Can anyone tell me if the Vandy tender is similar in construction, with a removeable shell?

By the way: How to I upload photos? The maximum allowable file size (60 kb) is so small that I cant make my jpegs small enough to attach to a post. Thanks.
Dr J


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks, Ross
I'm especially attracted to the fact that it's alcohol fired. I've got 2 butane engines, and now I want to try my hand at something with a blower to maintain draft - either alcohol or coal. Of course, I'd have to relay all my curves....
Dr J


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Ta-da!! I need to do this more often, otherwise I'll forget how. SP above, B&M below. Now, about that vanderbilt tender....


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Dr Jim 

Since the B&M tender looks like it has a channel frame, fabrication would not be too difficult. The most interesting feature for me is the plate frame trucks. Look like Fox with an elliptical spring sticking through a hole in the plate side frame. Cool.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr J, 

The Vanderbilt tender for my Accucraft SP S12 0-6-0 does not have a separate bolt-on frame. All the frame members are soldered to the bottom of the superstructure. The whole tender as delivered is one solid assembly except for the removable trucks, couplers, water pump, and lift-off cover for the oil tank (for access to the pump and to fill the tender with water). I would guess that the M6's Vanderbilt tender will be similar. 

Steve


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

here is another photo of a B&M mogul hauling milk 

http://lewrail.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=2486876 

The engine IS pretty close to the M-6 COOL!!!


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Dr J, with the Aster 9600, I don't think you'll need to re-lay curves unless the radius is REAL tight. This engine is small for an Aster and has a short wheel base. Even with all flanged drivers, the listed minimum radius is only 2 meters -- or about 6'-6" -- so I expect you'll be fine with your existing track. 

Regards, 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr J noted in an earlier post he was tempted by the Aster USA Mikado but it would not make it around his curves, checking my manual, it is also listed at 2 meters minimum radius.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 16 Sep 2011 06:20 AM 
here is another photo of a B&M mogul hauling milk 

http://lewrail.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=2486876 

The engine IS pretty close to the M-6 COOL!!! 
There are a lot of similarities between the SP and B&M moguls, same driver diameter, wheelbase looks about the same too, similar shaped boiler and domes. The major visible differences (apart from the square vs. Vandy tender) are that the boiler was mounted higher on the SP engines and would need to be lowered to really capture the look of the B&M engine, and the SP moguls had piston valves while the B&M moguls were built with slide valves. Although they were converted to piston valves later on, the B&M engines retained the square steam chests to the end. Trying to make the SP cylinders and valve chests look like the B&M version sounds like major surgery. Otherwise, the cosmetic stuff (arch-window cab, re-arranging the running boards, front steps, pilot, headlight, etc.) seems pretty straight forward, especially after you scratchbuild a whole new tender for it!

Here are some more pics and info of some of the surviving examples...

http://www.steamlocomotive.info/vlo...splay=1169 - SP 1744, one of the versions offered by Accucraft (too bad it's mostly hidden under a tarp in the photo)

http://www.steamlocomotive.info/vlo...Display=48 - SP 1774

http://www.steamlocomotive.info/vlo...isplay=581 - B&M 1455


Here's a different SP version, an earlier class built by ALCO that's even closer to the B&M engine (including the lower boiler and the square tender!) http://www.steamlocomotive.info/vlo...Display=52


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is a link to a bunch of photos of SP 1744 when she was running. seems like she went into the shop for fire box work in about 2008. 

http://www.steamphotos.com/Railroad-Photos/San-Luis-Rio-Grande-Alamosa/3546600_4V3Xp#200840360_85oYB


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

You're right Jeff but the 9600 is a smaller engine with much less overhang, so the appearance and operation should not be offensive to anyone. Now if somebody's track is somewhat south of a 2 meter radius, then my recommendation -- short of a complete rebuild which is usually not possible -- is a non-refundable commitment to logging locos: shays, climaxes and the like. Consolidations and Mikados need not apply -- that is unless the owner likes the Lionel O-27 look with outrageous body overhangs and a constant need for Talgo mounted couplers. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RP3 on 16 Sep 2011 12:06 PM 
You're right Jeff but the 9600 is a smaller engine with much less overhang, so the appearance and operation should not be offensive to anyone. Now if somebody's track is somewhat south of a 2 meter radius, then my recommendation -- short of a complete rebuild which is usually not possible -- is a non-refundable commitment to logging locos: shays, climaxes and the like. Consolidations and Mikados need not apply -- that is unless the owner likes the Lionel O-27 look with outrageous body overhangs and a constant need for Talgo mounted couplers. 

Ross Schlabach Ross
An excellent engine, 9600 for US conversion got us thinking about it!


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks, Steve. 
This is deja vu.
Years ago I purchased an HO brass 4-8-4 with a vanderbilt tender, with the intention of installing analog command control (Keller Engineering; this was about 1985), only to discover that there was no way to get into the tender shell non-destructively. My options were to cut open the coal bunker or try to de-solder the end cap. I decided against either of those, and she became a shelf queen until I sold off all my HO to get into garden railroading. 
Jim C ("Dr. J")


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 16 Sep 2011 01:24 PM 
Posted By RP3 on 16 Sep 2011 12:06 PM 
You're right Jeff but the 9600 is a smaller engine with much less overhang, so the appearance and operation should not be offensive to anyone. Now if somebody's track is somewhat south of a 2 meter radius, then my recommendation -- short of a complete rebuild which is usually not possible -- is a non-refundable commitment to logging locos: shays, climaxes and the like. Consolidations and Mikados need not apply -- that is unless the owner likes the Lionel O-27 look with outrageous body overhangs and a constant need for Talgo mounted couplers. 

Ross Schlabach Ross
An excellent engine, 9600 for US conversion got us thinking about it! 


I remember looking at this when first announced, but then as you begin to look deeper, it seems less hopeful.
The problem I found was the driving wheel diameter.
At 41mm, that works out to 51".
Yes, there were some earlier US 2-8-0 locos that had that size wheel, but most of the later ones were all 57", 62" and 63" range.
So, you are very limited really as to what it can be converted into.
If you want a 2-8-0, better build from scratch.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 17 Sep 2011 02:39 PM 
Posted By Charles on 16 Sep 2011 01:24 PM 
Posted By RP3 on 16 Sep 2011 12:06 PM 
You're right Jeff but the 9600 is a smaller engine with much less overhang, so the appearance and operation should not be offensive to anyone. Now if somebody's track is somewhat south of a 2 meter radius, then my recommendation -- short of a complete rebuild which is usually not possible -- is a non-refundable commitment to logging locos: shays, climaxes and the like. Consolidations and Mikados need not apply -- that is unless the owner likes the Lionel O-27 look with outrageous body overhangs and a constant need for Talgo mounted couplers. 

Ross Schlabach Ross
An excellent engine, 9600 for US conversion got us thinking about it! 


I remember looking at this when first announced, but then as you begin to look deeper, it seems less hopeful.
The problem I found was the driving wheel diameter.
At 41mm, that works out to 51".
Yes, there were some earlier US 2-8-0 locos that had that size wheel, but most of the later ones were all 57", 62" and 63" range.
So, you are very limited really as to what it can be converted into.
If you want a 2-8-0, better build from scratch.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada 
David










I'd go with a PRR H3 and be happy to convert it!

A total of 890 of these engines were built. 418 wereClass H3 (1885-1892, 140 psi operating pressure), 329 wereClass H3a (1890-1893, 150 psi) and 143 wereClass H3b (1891-1897, 150 psi, slightly larger grate area). They were all originallyClass R and featured Belpaire fireboxes. 53 H3 were converted to Class H3a by increasing the boiler pressure. 28 H3a and 12 H3b engines were converted to Class H3c by increasing the stroke from 24" to 28". Eight H3a engines were converted to Class H3e, which involved lowering the firebox crown sheet. Six H3 were later converted to 0-6-0Class B7. 32 H3a were later converted to 0-6-0Class B7a. Seven H3b were later converted to 0-6-0Class B7b. As built, all of the engines in classes H1, H2 and H3 had 50" drivers and 20" x 24" cylinders 


This would go great the the 4-4-0 D16b


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Now 1223 is probably one of my favorite enigines of all time (aside from a couple of Maine Two foot gaugers or course!) She has real class! Clean lines, wonderful drivers! I rode behind her as a teenager in the 70's at Strassburg! 

I still think that Accucraft or Aster wouldn't go far wrong with a beauty like her! She would look fine flying along with a turn of the centerury Broadway Limited Varnish or a milk train on some branch line. I might have to build her myself, though, one day if all the nay sayers are correct! 

Having built a few things in my day, i can guarrentee that this engine would be far less expensive than the Challenger to produce and should sell for a reasonable price...the only question is how many of us share a hankering for such an engine? I would think the numbers sold would be far higher than the challenger especially if it can be produced for a fraction of the price! I guess Accucraft can run the numbers and decide for themselves.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, could THIS be a photo of an Accucraft or Aster prototype taken somewhere in the world????


















No, I'm afraid not.
It is one of a run of six made by a prolific builder of live steam gauge one locomotives in the UK.
He used to do something like two runs of six locomotives each year since the 70's.
He started when the G1MRA Project was created and over the years his models became more varied.
I asked him once why he refuses to paint the locos for his customers.
He told me that he attempted to paint the very first he built, and he said that it looked like a piece of @#%&, so he decided to never try again.
I have since seen a couple of the D16's all nicely painted.
Perhaps if six of you get together, you can talk him into building another six (if he indeed is still building locos).
Incidentally, he apparently had no plans, so he built these just from photographs in a book!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow! Nice Job! 

Take that Accucraft! Pow! Sock! Wham! 

I would do as he did. I have a very old sketch-like plan from a book and some photos. Unless I got myself some plans from the Pennsyvania Railroad Museum which is probably the best way...No probably about it.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 18 Sep 2011 06:25 AM 
Wow! Nice Job! 

Take that Accucraft! Pow! Sock! Wham! 

I would do as he did. I have a very old sketch-like plan from a book and some photos. Unless I got myself some plans from the Pennsyvania Railroad Museum which is probably the best way...No probably about it. In my exploration I contacted the builder many years ago, he will not do another run. As to plans of the PRR 4-4-0 there are none, as I found out through the RR of PA and Strasburg RR from their reference personnel. 
The locomotive is on our list to do...or if a Barrett production was available to purchase!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Just another reason I bought this one what I had the chance....










As to needing plans, Accucraft usually builds from a photo.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Now that brings it home! I scratch built a model of a B&M 4-4-0 when I was a teen she looked good but yours looks better! I have two different sets of 4 cast iron drivers I got from Stuart Turner 20 years ago...the larger is just the ticket for B&M #1328 ( if i read the numbe right!)


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Charles on 18 Sep 2011 07:19 AM 
Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 18 Sep 2011 06:25 AM 
Wow! Nice Job! 

Take that Accucraft! Pow! Sock! Wham! 

I would do as he did. I have a very old sketch-like plan from a book and some photos. Unless I got myself some plans from the Pennsyvania Railroad Museum which is probably the best way...No probably about it. In my exploration I contacted the builder many years ago, he will not do another run. As to plans of the PRR 4-4-0 there are none, as I found out through the RR of PA and Strasburg RR from their reference personnel. 
The locomotive is on our list to do...or if a Barrett production was available to purchase! 


Hi Charles,
The Model Railroader plans of the D16 are probably sufficient to work from.
I really don't think that one has to have the original erecting drawings to get things to look 'right'.
As to contacting the builder, it is BARRATT, so maybe you contacted the wrong one! 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 18 Sep 2011 07:40 AM 

As to needing plans, Accucraft usually builds from a photo. 


LOL Jason, now I have heard it all. They must have some really good photos because they put out some very nice and accucrate models. 

Where did you get the little American and who made it. Really nice engine.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David
Yes, correct "Barratt" as we communication in writing and he stated would not build any other D16's...

Thanks anyways for the reference


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, 

The Model Railroader Cyclopedia 6th edition (1950) has a PRR D16sb profile and four section drawings scaled at 1/4" to the foot. The tender drawing is 1/8" to the foot. There are also two small photos of the port and starboard sides of the loco. I do not know whether these drawings and photos were repeated in later editions of the "Cyclopedia". 

Steve


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Roundhouse takes the opposite tack from Aster and Accucraft, by focussing on "cute," small, ubitquitous branch-line engines (all British outline except the SRRL 24), totally forsaking large, main-line steam. They do very well for themselves, with this marketing strategy. It would seem to me that Accucraft and Aster could learn a thing or two from this approach. For every SP Daylight or UP Big Boy that Accucraft or Aster sell, they might just as easily sell half a dozen USRA Americans or Moguls. And increase their customer base besides.
Jim C


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr. J on 19 Sep 2011 05:47 PM 
Roundhouse takes the opposite tack from Aster and Accucraft, by focussing on "cute," small, ubitquitous branch-line engines (all British outline except the SRRL 24), totally forsaking large, main-line steam. They do very well for themselves, with this marketing strategy. It would seem to me that Accucraft and Aster could learn a thing or two from this approach. For every SP Daylight or UP Big Boy that Accucraft or Aster sell, they might just as easily sell half a dozen USRA Americans or Moguls. And increase their customer base besides.
Jim C

Jim
Seems as if Aster has gone that route with case in point:

Several "small" locomotive done in the past for example....units
Mogul 1200 (euro/US)

440 750

040 1000

060T 1000

Frank S 3000

Pannier 750

Grasshopper 750

Lion 800

B1 (new) 1500 (total)

Krauss (new) TBA


As I understand the situation higher quantities are necessary with smaller less expensive locos resulting in inventory. At this point in time Aster/Hans does not want that overhead. Therefore a Challenger with lower production numbers and given pre-order will meet the production cost and necessary turn around time to make a profit in a timely manner vs. years to fully recover cost(given small run range from 1000-3000) one would have to up the ratio of 1 big to 6 small engines. Unless Aster reduces cost to third party outsourcing seems as if smaller engines will be less likely.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Charles, it seems we keep repeating the reasons why cheap, small Asters (and Accucrafts?) won't happen, and yet our point goes unabsorbed. Pity. It's the last time I'll waste my time on this topic. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 18 Sep 2011 07:40 AM 
Just another reason I bought this one what I had the chance....










As to needing plans, Accucraft usually builds from a photo. 
With all due respect Jason, what you say is total bullshit me old son! I have been privvy to reviewing drawings of released and yet to be released 1:32 models and I have to say that the volume and detail of their CAD drawings is unbelievable and to a VERY high standard. The PRR T1 are a case in point.
David M-K
Ottawa


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GaugeOneLines on 20 Sep 2011 05:04 PM 
Posted By Kovacjr on 18 Sep 2011 07:40 AM 
Just another reason I bought this one what I had the chance....










As to needing plans, Accucraft usually builds from a photo. 
With all due respect Jason, what you say is total bullshit me old son! I have been privvy to reviewing drawings of released and yet to be released 1:32 models and I have to say that the volume and detail of their CAD drawings is unbelievable and to a VERY high standard. The PRR T1 are a case in point.
David M-K
Ottawa

DMK
One would guess that your insight has to do with the most current announcement. Looking forward to the Pacific (convert to PS4).


----------

